# Brakes - Grinding & Pulsating



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

Just wished to share a story on the brakes. I had posted a comment to a thread on brakes here 10 days ago but I couldn't find that post (sorry) - the title of thread is not about brakes it seems.
Anyway, some Routan owners are noticing some noise, grinding or pulsating on application of brake pressure. I did notice this as well. Very unusual easily noticeable grinding - I never experienced anything like it with any other car I have ever owned - quite significant. But it seemed to get much better with mileage so I ignored it. However, it was still mildly present and it was annoying the more I thought about it.
The great thing about this forum is that we are sharing stories that tend to be helpful to others. After reading a thread on brakes here recently - how someone got the rotors replaced after the initial service of machining them was not satisfactory - I made an appointment for a few maintenance issues including the attending to the brake grinding problem.
I asked for the rotors to be replaced and specifically asked for them NOT to be machined. The phone call from the dealership later in the day verified a problem, and said VW Canada has authorized them to machine the rotors only FIRST. If there was an ongoing problem afterwards, then we could re-discuss afterwards. 
Seems the story on this brake grinding/pulsating issue is that VW (Canada, and likely US considering they are all made in Canada) have recognized a problem, and that they will not pay for the rotors to be replaced initially until owners go through a service procedure to have them machined first. I will see how they feel after I pick up the vehicle tomorrow and drive it for a few weeks, and keep you abreast of what develops.


_Modified by Whataguy at 11:15 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the same issue. After replacing the rotors and pads, I still have that grinding/pulsating issue and to top it off I have an excessive vibration.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Brakes - Grinding & Pulsating (Whataguy)*

Please note my wife had this issue on her 08 Chrysler T&C and her front brakes wore out after just 22,500 commuter miles, which is faster than any vehicle I have ever owned. This on metallic pads too. The rotors were worn out and there was a groove on one facing from the pad having bermed up in a ridgeline, which was a bit unusual. The rear brakes were only half worn. I did the work myself.
What is odd is that the front brakes are metallic, not ceramic like the rears, and should handle the heat and wear well. My last T&C got to 35K miles before the brakes wore out. These brakes were well worn too, fairly evenly across the axle. It is possible that the brakes need to be larger and are under sized.... but Chrysler does have lots of experience here making this platform, although this is a new brake system for 2008 MY.
I think that part of the issue could be abutment clips and lubricants. I put new rotors on my wife's car by default. If rotors need turning as is discussed here, that would be an indicator of caliper movement issues, or sticky calipers not retracting as they should, because at the end of the day, rotors do not warp on their own, but only as they as acted upon.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Brakes - Grinding & Pulsating (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_

What is odd is that the front brakes are metallic, not ceramic like the rears, a




i find that comment odd, especially since the rear disks throw off far more dust than the fronts'


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all. That post was mine, under "new owner". Anyway, the dealer did the same for me, resurfaced my rotors, but realized that didn't cure it and replaced them on the same visit, thereby saving me a trip. I'm bummed to find that this is getting to be a more common problem, but I'm thrilled that we've discovered it. Hopefully it will save someone else the problems. 
Also, I've noticed that the pattern on the discs is odd. The front not so much now that the rotors were replaced, but on the rears if I look at the disc it almost looks like there's a portion in the middle of the disc that's not being swept by the pads. I'll be curious to see how they wear over time.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (BlackVanRoutan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVanRoutan* »_
Also, I've noticed that the pattern on the discs is odd. The front not so much now that the rotors were replaced, but on the rears if I look at the disc it almost looks like there's a portion in the middle of the disc that's not being swept by the pads. I'll be curious to see how they wear over time. 

how do you even bed-in rear pads


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Just back from the dealer after car in 2 days. 
"2 front rotors removed and machined".
Grinding is gone and overall the brakes feel _much _better, but they are still pulsating mildly but significantly. This may be somewhat subjective but I am using the subjective observation that it is unlike anything else I have ever driven.
Here is some news the service manager told me. *VW Canada advised dealership to stop replacing rotors as of last Friday August 14, 2009. * 
Told me other vehicles have had rotors replaced. Some vehicles did not even make it off the lot after PDI without rotors being replaced - referencing the 50 units recently sold to Thrifty.
Now, the policy is that they are to be machined first and permission from VW Canada must be provided before they are replaced. 
After getting home, I called the service manager again and discussed ongoing pulsation. I am now waiting permission to reschedule the rotors and pads gratis - as per the initial 1 year 20,000 kilometer brake warranty.
'Will follow-up.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

I am following this thread with great interest. My test van, the one that arrived from port last week and we drove before ordering our Execline, demonstrated the same symptoms. My dealer has not sold many vans lately (no stock) so this is the first on the lot in a few months. When I was in for servicing on the GTI this morning, because of the growing discussion in this thread, I told him about the vibrations and we took the van for a ride. We got back to the dealership and he immediately brought it into the shop and was having the rotors and pads changed so that people on future test drives would not notice this. I told him that if my van arrived in a similar condition I would not take delivery until the brakes were changed. He agreed, so we shall see next week.
I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

Just got the front rotors replaced under warranty. Car has 13,000 miles now and had to bargain to the service manager before they were to replace them for free. He said it should have been done before the 12,000 miles or 1 year warranty. Anyway, my first impression is that the grinding and shaking seem to be gone but we'll see.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (rama)*

i just popped off the front tires on the Routan. i dont know if this is normal but the rotors DID have excessive rust on the rotor hubs. being that this car is just 9 months old, i find it surprising. 
maybe Dodge got some 'made in China' rotors








i hit the rotors with a wire wheel, coated the surface with some anti-seize and put it all back together, did the same steps to the rear.


_Modified by redzone98 at 6:13 PM 8-21-2009_


----------

